# Saxonia Thin Strap Suggestions



## ichdien (Jun 2, 2020)

I love my 37mm Saxonia Thin in white gold but have considered a new strap because (a) I'm not crazy about the black alligator ALS strap it came with--it's a little stiff and a little short; and (b) there might be occasions when I want to dress the watch down a bit. Maybe I should think about two new straps, formal and informal. I appreciate any thoughts you have about replacements. What materials, colors, manufacturers do you recommend for this model? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DJ_Masse (Dec 14, 2019)

ichdien said:


> I love my 37mm Saxonia Thin in white gold but have considered a new strap because (a) I'm not crazy about the black alligator ALS strap it came with--it's a little stiff and a little short; and (b) there might be occasions when I want to dress the watch down a bit. Maybe I should think about two new straps, formal and informal. I appreciate any thoughts you have about replacements. What materials, colors, manufacturers do you recommend for this model? Thanks in advance.


Amazing timing since I just got the exact same watch yesterday and have been thinking the same thing. For now I have a navy blue alligator from Delugs which makes it a tad more casual but I'm thinking a grey alligator would make it even more casual, yet still classy. Looking for more inspiration as well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ichdien (Jun 2, 2020)

What can I say? You have exquisite taste! 😉 Seriously, congrats. It's a beautiful watch. Blue sounds interesting--I've worn a navy blue alligator strap with a Baume-Mercier I've owned for 20 years. Look forward to hearing what others have to say. Hope to see some photos too.


----------



## weisscomposer (Dec 2, 2018)

My Saxonia Thin is in pink gold but you might find my recent Jean Rouseau bespoke strap review helpful. There are additional wrist shots in post #18 of that thread. I really like the blue and think it would look great on the white gold version, too.

You can also check out this handy guide someone else created showing a massive number of strap options on the pink gold version.


----------



## ichdien (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks for the references. Yes, very informative. Beautiful blue strap you've got there.

I'd still like to see what other _white_ gold version owners have done or hear what colors and materials they recommend for their Saxonia's. I have a hard time visualizing these things without photos.


----------



## DJ_Masse (Dec 14, 2019)

Maybe you can play with this, I know have but I'm still undecided. I've been using 219.026 as my proxy for the saxonia thin. Wished they had a light grey alligator.......

Strap Finder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ichdien (Jun 2, 2020)

Very cool site! And very helpful! Many thanks.


----------



## 981GT4 (Jul 28, 2019)

Hello! I recently acquired a white gold 37mm Saxonia Thin - I used to think I had small wrists, but the strap that came with this watch is seriously tiny! First time I've ever had that problem.

Love the strap finder site @DJ_Masse recommended because you can plug this watch right in, but would love to know if anyone picked one up and to see some pics and impressions...


----------



## ichdien (Jun 2, 2020)

Right? I've always thought of my wrists as pretty average, but the ALS strap for the Thin is just barely long enough for me. Still looking for a replacement.


----------



## Thadeust (Dec 14, 2018)

I have a Langematik, similar to your Saxonia, just not as thin. I also replaced the straps on it to make it more of a casual wear watch.

I went with a Delugs strap and got the Slim style and their Signature. Both work well with my watch. The Slim style would probably work really well with the Saxonia Slim.

I'm a fan of changing out the strap on an ALS to make it less dressy. Below is a picture of the delugs Slim Gray Nubuck on my watch.


----------



## ichdien (Jun 2, 2020)

Looks good. Thanks for the suggestion, but since the ALS is my dressy watch, this one might not work out.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

ichdien said:


> Right? I've always thought of my wrists as pretty average, but the ALS strap for the Thin is just barely long enough for me. Still looking for a replacement.


Interesting. Regular-length Lange straps are 115mm x 75mm, and short-length Lange straps are 105mm x 65mm. I wonder if your watch came with a short-length strap.


----------



## ichdien (Jun 2, 2020)

That's very likely it.


----------



## weisscomposer (Dec 2, 2018)

My Saxonia Thin came with the short strap, 105 mm x 65 mm (actually it measures a little shorter than that at 103 mm x 63 mm).


----------



## 981GT4 (Jul 28, 2019)

CFR said:


> Interesting. Regular-length Lange straps are 115mm x 75mm, and short-length Lange straps are 105mm x 65mm. I wonder if your watch came with a short-length strap.


Hm, that would absolutely make sense. My AD didn't really bring up the option and I picked mine up curbside during COVID. Chalk that up to a lesson learned.

I noticed the delugs site only sizes the 40mm Saxonia Thin. For the 37mm the lug width is 20mm yes? I've got my eye on a blue strap, I think it might look killer with the white gold?








Navy Museum Calf Watch Strap For HODINKEE


PAIRS WELL WITH This navy strap is the perfect complement to almost any watch, from a model like a vintage Sub to a modern Grand Seiko or anything in between. OUR TAKE Rochester, New York might not be the first place you’d think to look for a hand-made watch strap, but David DeMarte of David...




shop.hodinkee.com


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

981GT4 said:


> Hm, that would absolutely make sense. My AD didn't really bring up the option and I picked mine up curbside during COVID. Chalk that up to a lesson learned.
> 
> I noticed the delugs site only sizes the 40mm Saxonia Thin. For the 37mm the lug width is 20mm yes? I've got my eye on a blue strap, I think it might look killer with the white gold?
> 
> ...


Navy often looks great with WG! You can check the spreadsheet ("Historic Data" tab) for lug and buckle widths when looking for strap measurements. I'm partial to croc/alligator, and I like Lange's rounded/boxed tip rather than a pointed tip. I used order custom-made straps from Hadley Roma (many US dealers sell HR straps) because they were made in the USA so I didn't need to deal with Customs. Also, Jean Rousseau in NYC makes great custom straps in-house too. Here's typical specs I used years ago to place a custom order for a Hadley Roma "Alligator 2005" series strap to fit my small 6"/154mm wrist (which ended up looking very much like an OEM Lange strap) -- I think the watch was a yellow gold Lange 1A:

(1) Material: Alligator or Crocodile (Alligator 2005 Series)
(2) Grain: Wide/bamboo tiles, not small/random scales/tiles
(3) Color: Chestnut or Cognac (NOT dark chocolate brown)
(4) Finish: Matte or Semi-Gloss (NOT high-gloss)
(5) Length: 52mm x 111mm
(6) Width: 20mm (lugs) x 16mm (buckle)
(7) Tip shape: Rounded/boxed tip on long end, not pointed


----------



## ichdien (Jun 2, 2020)

CFR said:


> Navy often looks great with WG! You can check the spreadsheet ("Historic Data" tab) for lug and buckle widths when looking for strap measurements. I'm partial to croc/alligator, and I like Lange's rounded/boxed tip rather than a pointed tip. I used order custom-made straps from Hadley Roma (many US dealers sell HR straps) because they were made in the USA so I didn't need to deal with Customs. Also, Jean Rousseau in NYC makes great custom straps in-house too. Here's typical specs I used years ago to place a custom order for a Hadley Roma "Alligator 2005" series strap to fit my small 6"/154mm wrist (which ended up looking very much like an OEM Lange strap) -- I think the watch was a yellow gold Lange 1A:
> 
> (1) Material: Alligator or Crocodile (Alligator 2005 Series)
> (2) Grain: Wide/bamboo tiles, not small/random scales/tiles
> ...


Very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## 981GT4 (Jul 28, 2019)

CFR said:


> Navy often looks great with WG! You can check the spreadsheet ("Historic Data" tab) for lug and buckle widths when looking for strap measurements. I'm partial to croc/alligator, and I like Lange's rounded/boxed tip rather than a pointed tip. I used order custom-made straps from Hadley Roma (many US dealers sell HR straps) because they were made in the USA so I didn't need to deal with Customs. Also, Jean Rousseau in NYC makes great custom straps in-house too. Here's typical specs I used years ago to place a custom order for a Hadley Roma "Alligator 2005" series strap to fit my small 6"/154mm wrist (which ended up looking very much like an OEM Lange strap) -- I think the watch was a yellow gold Lange 1A:
> 
> (1) Material: Alligator or Crocodile (Alligator 2005 Series)
> (2) Grain: Wide/bamboo tiles, not small/random scales/tiles
> ...


Wow that spreadsheet is incredible - thank you! It looks like mine is in fact 19mm so that saved me some pain in of itself.


----------



## weisscomposer (Dec 2, 2018)

981GT4 said:


> For the 37mm the lug width is 20mm yes?


The 37 mm Saxonia Thin's lug width is 19 mm.


----------



## tanalasta (Aug 26, 2013)

Cheers for that. I wonder if the straps for the SBGY007 (Grand Seiko) which is also 19mm lug will fit.

Does anyone have any preferences for certain strap manufacturers?


----------



## neonate (Dec 13, 2020)

tanalasta said:


> Cheers for that. I wonder if the straps for the SBGY007 (Grand Seiko) which is also 19mm lug will fit.
> 
> Does anyone have any preferences for certain strap manufacturers?


Yes, straps for SBGY007 will fit for Saxonia Thin. I have tried Delugs and Veblenist. They make some of the best straps for both watches.


----------

